# Bhp colours



## Performa (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi all, im currently looking at buying a bhp. I've noticed a few different colours varying from different breeders. Does the differnt colours depend on which local they're from. Ie queensland bhp to a perth bhp?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Oct 14, 2017)

Can have an impact but they have been line bred to bring out many of the colours/traits now seen


----------



## Wally (Oct 14, 2017)

Different colours/patterns most certainly distinguish wild types and where they may be from. Trying to use these traits in captive pythons to give them a 'locale' is at best a little disingenuous without solid proof of lineage. 

A wild caught specimen out of WA is one way of avoiding the speculation.


----------



## Performa (Oct 15, 2017)

Cheers guy's.


----------



## Lazreilly (Oct 22, 2017)

I recntly aqquired a pair of WA Pilbara BHPs . The parents were both wild caught specimens and they are definetely very distinctly black and white/cream banding. Awesome snakes gotta say

Recently aqquired a pair of WA Pilbara BHPs . Both the parents were wild caught and these guys were there first clutch . Definetely are very distinct black and white/cream banded , also they seem to get more distinct with age unlike other BHPs . (Going off pics of the parents )







male..sorry bout weird double post not too sure what happened haha.


----------

